# Westfield Columbia G519 MG119128



## Mercian (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Well, now it's over, did anyone here get this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-WWI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I might have tried, but no shipping outside the USA.

I see the seller used Johan's site, and the Columbia frame lists from here to help publicise it.

Still, another number for my list...

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2017)

23 bids. But only two bidders.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 14, 2017)

I considered that one, though still finishing the tribute I started last year.  Had to reconsider since a baby is on the way. Perhaps another one will come up.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 14, 2017)

I hadn't noticed it was only two bidders...

Here are some of the auction pics and blurb for posterity. Pics copyright the seller Wrappergal.






































 
COLUMBIA MILITARY WWII WAR BICYCLE. MG Series, feb. 1943
I am going to start this description with a website that shows exactly how rare this bike is: www.theliberator.eb/military/bicycles
This bike is in very good condition for a find that was stored for many years.
It has a skip tooth sprocket and wheel. The rims are straight and true and have the extremely heavy duty spokes which came with the military bike.Has the long 19" handle bars, in good condition but look at chrome in picture. Seat and handle grips are in good condition,unsure if original. unable to find pictures of that color.It does not have the light on the fender or reflector on rear fender. No kickstand 
It has the military serial number on the bottom of the crank: K2 for year and month
Number MG119128. The website states this is one of the rarest of military vehicles. 
Per the website:
These bikes were manufactured by both Westfield Columbia (Series MF and MG) and Huffman (Model 81) with only minor differences in parts. Huffman fenders were rounded as opposed to gothic ones on the Columbia, chain guards varied and Huffman front sprockets had a unique whirlwind design.... All parts were interchangeable. Early rubber pedal blocks were replaced with wooden ones later in the war. Early frames had a curved front tube but these were replaced with straight tubes on later models. The front fork truss rods were supported by a bracket fixed to the front forks on early Huffmans while Columbias and later Huffmans used a separate support attached between the forks and lower framehead bearing cup.
If you find a real military bike, The website states most are painted a different color.There are many reproductions but few real military made.

Sold at $1275.00

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 14, 2017)

Great bike at a great price...


----------



## izee2 (Mar 14, 2017)

'Twas not I. Thought it went cheap. Almost jumped in. I was thinking about it but my daughter just started to drive and the joys of helping to pay for a 16yr olds car and insurance took its toll on my fun money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 15, 2017)

I have to admit, I was the high bidder. I needed an army bike to complement my Marine and Navy Columbia's. 

Now I will be looking for all the missing parts.
Handlebars are no problem, $10 at Memory lane.
Need a kickstand which should not be too difficult either.
The tough stuff;
Winner headlight
Grips
Pump
Seat bag
Bell
Any help on any of these please email me directly.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 15, 2017)

Excellent, (-:

now we can get some good before and after shots.

Please let us know the date code on the Morrow rear hub when you can.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 15, 2017)

catfish said:


> 23 bids. But only two bidders.




The other bidder had a strange strategy, he was bidding in $10 increments. I had a $1000.00 before the other guy jumped in. I was actually surprised he stopped bidding at 1,250.00.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 15, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Excellent, (-:
> 
> now we can get some good before and after shots.
> 
> ...




Will do. The original wheelsets were a definite plus on this one.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes that strategy is always a little suspicious. Either a new to Ebay bidder, who doesn't quite get how it works, or a shill bidder trying to find your upper limit (I am not saying this was the case), or something else.

On the other hand, it would certainly have gone for more if they had been prepared to ship overseas, or I'd had time to find a US accomodation address when I first saw it Thursday night (I was away from computer links all weekend). 

Still, I'm pleased for you that you got it at a reasonable price. (-:

Will you be seeing if that blue comes off in case the original paint is salvagable, and in case there are any markings?

A+

Adrian


----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm glad it found the right home.



MrColumbia said:


> I have to admit, I was the high bidder. I needed an army bike to complement my Marine and Navy Columbia's.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 15, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Yes that strategy is always a little suspicious. Either a new to Ebay bidder, who doesn't quite get how it works, or a shill bidder trying to find your upper limit (I am not saying this was the case), or something else.
> 
> On the other hand, it would certainly have gone for more if they had been prepared to ship overseas, or I'd had time to find a US accomodation address when I first saw it Thursday night (I was away from computer links all weekend).
> 
> ...





I was thinking shill bidder as well or possibly the owner of the bike driving up the bid. Either way or none of them I was willing to go about a hundred more.

On the shipping overseas note, I just passed on one offered to me this weekend in Europe, Spain I think. It was a 43 with the sweetheart sprocket. It was missing the original light and seat bag but seemed complete other than that. Do you want the contact info Mercian?


----------



## Mercian (Mar 15, 2017)

Mr Columbia,

Ok, Thanks. Please drop me a PM.

A+

Adrian


----------



## tryder (Mar 15, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Will do. The original wheelsets were a definite plus on this one.



Its just an awesome bike. Military or not.  Love the lines.  Love the heavy duty toughness and the way they ride.  Congratulations.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 15, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Mr Columbia,
> 
> Ok, Thanks. Please drop me a PM.
> 
> ...




I'm not signed up for the PM here. Send me an email a mrcolumbiaman@yahoo.com


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 15, 2017)

Adrian,  I have sent you pictures of the MG in Spain and the seller's contact info and asking price... Not cheap...

Check your email


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 15, 2017)

Good to hear you got this one, Ken!

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 18, 2017)

The MG came in today. It arrived relatively unmolested via FedEx. Here are some quick pictures. One odd thing is the fork which I did not notice in the pictures on eBay is it is a Wald fork. This is not original is it? I would love for the experts to weigh in on that one. 

I don't see any evidence of original paint or markings unfortunately. I will post the markings on the hubs once I get the white paint off.

Any idea on the pedals?


----------



## Mercian (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi, Mr Columbia.

Thanks for the follow up pictures. I will watch this with interest. 

The fork is, I think, a replacement. It's a pity there's no green paint on it, because that would have helped indicate if it was a replacement whilst it was still in service,or after the bike had been surplussed.

The pedals should be 'Torrington 8's Can you read what is marked on the pedal boss?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 18, 2017)

I can't read anything on the pedals but I believe they are Torrington 8's , possibly post war ones though because of the speed nuts. I'm not sure on that but they are identical to the pedals on my Marine MC Columbia with the exception of these nuts. 

Would this bike have had rubber or wood blocks?

Also, I have an original Military fork truss rods with upper and fender bracket set. The fender bracket is identical to the one I have but the truss rods have a slightly different bend. I'm thinking the fork a truss rods were replaced at some point keeping the fender bracket. If so I just have to pick up a 40's Westfield forged crown fork.


----------



## izee2 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey Ken,
  Nice score. I agree that The pedals are a later replacement. The Torrington 8's on the g519's would be marked as such. They would have the regular nuts holding the block bolts on. And I would believe that based on the serial # and straight bar model this would have had the wooden blocks. 
 The fork is a replacement. I think that the truss rod might be original but was bent to work with the new fork. 
 I do have a period correct girls length fork. It is in need of some tlc. It would need to be cut down but it would be correct. If you want it I would donate it to your build.
 Congrats again on the bike. 
 Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 18, 2017)

I am interested in the fork, email me at mrcolumbiaman@yahoo.com. The pedal blocks and seat are covered now so things are lining up for this build.


----------

